

MongoDB, how to sort results - ycombwin
http://blogs.lessthandot.com/index.php/All/?p=2030

======
alexkappa
I'm sorry but how is this post hacker news worthy? One can just read the
mongodb manual [1] and find out for himself.

[1] <http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/reference/method/cursor.sort/>

------
cheald
Come on, you're going to write a remedial MongoDB article and not even talk
about the impact of indexing, the behavior of compound indexes, or the
interaction with mechanisms like the $or clause on sorts?

Weak traffic play spam, and flagged as such.

------
ErikAugust
This can be found in the basic MongoDB tutorial.

